
Why the New MacBook Pro Will Cost You Twice as Much - verisimilitude
http://tumbledry.org/2016/12/14/the_cost_of_owning_a_macbook
======
pedalpete
There are a few things I feel are missed in this write-up.

The calculation on needed drive size may be misleading in the long run as we
move more to cloud storage. It seems the method you get data from your iPhone
to your computer is to use iCloud or other cloud provider, so your data is
already in the cloud.

The battery issue is not addressed by apple, but Microsoft seems to be leading
the way here with continuum and the surface book where replacing a part of the
hardware extends the life of the overall device. A new surface book base gives
new life to an existing tablet.

In the phone arena, we could see a phone that plugs into a doc which has it's
own GPU and higher powered processor. The phone is essentially managing your
settings and apps, data is in the cloud.

It's a very interesting time...

